# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.6 Released [04-01-2016]

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.6 Innovative and Intelligent  * *  Whats New: [x] Samsung Qualcomm New Method Unlock --- Direct Unlock for dozens of phones.   [x] LG Android Qualcomm --- Reset EFS, Write IMEI/MEID, Read/Write QCN, Enable Diag   [x] LG Android FRP Reset --- LG G4 All Models
--- LG Flex2 All Models
--- LG Stylo All Models
--- LG G4S Beat
--- LG G4 Stylus
--- LG G4C
--- LG Neon
--- LG Risio   [x] Updated Anti-Malware Virus Definition Data   [x] Removed Model Names for Samsung Marvel to avoid confusion. --- Its strictly for Marvel based phones, regardless of Model.   [x] Some Minor Improvements   *  *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...     :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   * *  Stil NOT a Ultimate Multi Tool User?* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Real Ultimate Tool.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect Box and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_GSM_1.6.exe from Installer folder.
- Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*    *Br,* * Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

